# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1С стала вылетать через 15 минут работы

## neseforov

Имя сбойного приложения: 1cv8c.exe, версия: 8.3.18.1208, метка времени: 0x5fb42854
Имя сбойного модуля: mngcore.dll, версия: 8.3.18.1208, метка времени: 0x5fb42efc
Код исключения: 0xc0000005
Смещение ошибки: 0x0000000000141a43
Идентификатор сбойного процесса: 0x2408
Время запуска сбойного приложения: 0x01d6f93b6e2446f8
Путь сбойного приложения: C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.18.1208\bin\1cv8c.exe
Путь сбойного модуля: C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.18.1208\bin\mngcore.dll
Идентификатор отчета: 3ce5ecde-c618-4858-8b1c-83638a847027
Полное имя сбойного пакета: 
Код приложения, связанного со сбойным пакетом: 

Хелп. Говорят что есть уже фикс на эту ошибку - я так понимаю 1С массово заблокировала патченную версию программу.

----------


## FenimorC

это сбой целостности системы?

----------

андрей_ж (02.02.2021)

----------


## neseforov

Да, уже перепробовал много вариантов лечения, не помогает. Сейчас пробую MIMO и потом буду откатываться.

----------


## Smakunova

кто решил проблему - расскажите как пож-та, чего делать?

----------


## nick-name

Mimo-UniDll_v3 пишут помогает................

----------


## SpY666

Оригинальная платформа 8.3.18.1208
https://yadi.sk/d/bNKUZdMFLPPF8Q - технологическая платформа х64

https://yadi.sk/d/bWGIS5MugpRJsQ - кряк - Mimo

1. Не удалял старых рабочих платформ, удалил только нерабочие.
2. Установил оригинальный дистрибутив.
3. Поменял название файла на techsys_50.dll.
4. Из кряка скопировал techsys.dll.

Текст не мой - но способ рабочий.

----------

Anna987 (02.03.2021), boroda69 (04.03.2021), Evgeny67 (18.05.2021), fisher91 (03.02.2021), Icependos (05.02.2021), iSLab (03.02.2021), stilet (07.04.2021), Veg0s (30.03.2021), Yariks (04.02.2021)

----------


## SpY666

дубль - удалить.

----------


## lilyapo

https://yadi.sk/d/bWGIS5MugpRJsQ - кряк - Mimo
Обновите ссылку, пожалуйста!

----------


## SpY666

Ссылка актуальна.

----------


## Ольга08

Превышен лимит скачивания ,,обновите ссылку пожалуйста

----------

Murad735 (13.10.2021)

----------


## lilyapo

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/wPuu/Aqr9NJBrY
работает

----------


## vesnas

сделала всё как описано в Mimo-UniDll_v3 но через 10 мин  (стабильно) всё закрылось
сначало ; Выполняется сохранение информации об ошибке для возможности последующего анализа
потом:прекращена работа программы 1cv8c выполняется сбор дополнительной информации об этой проблеме
программа 1cv8c не работает возникшая проблема привела к прекращению работы.....

----------


## kot1109

Добрый вечер. Может кто подсказать дистрибутив 1с на линуксе который выкладывают на форуме, он патченный уже или его не нужно патчить совсем? файл называется "Сервер DEB 64-bit" 
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....88.3.9.2233%29

----------


## adi_vs_tdk

МимоУни не помог мне. Только удаление всех эмуляторов, и установка платформы с патчем 5 DLL. После этого полет нормальный

----------


## bravomv

> МимоУни не помог мне. Только удаление всех эмуляторов, и установка платформы с патчем 5 DLL. После этого полет нормальный


Можно ссылку на эти патчи?

----------

FenimorC (06.04.2021)

----------


## Bat277

Спасибо

----------


## andreiamelyn

Да поддерживаю, это рабочий метод! Только вырубите все антивирусы, а также тот который встроенный на винде и брандмауэр, он тоже будет блокировать работу патча!

----------


## STTR

1. Задайте другое имя компьютера.
2. Отключите ненужные задания в конфигураторе.
3. Заблокируйте адреса 
185.12.152.0/24
185.12.153.0/24
185.12.154.0/24
185.12.155.0/24
220.181.0.0/16
39.128.0.0/10
5.188.115.0/24
93.184.220.0/22
37.61.222.112/29
1c-edo.ru 91.239.5.38
4. перезагрузитесь, может что и изменится.

----------


## Fltr

> 1. Задайте другое имя компьютера.
> 2. Отключите ненужные задания в конфигураторе.
> 3. Заблокируйте адреса 
> 185.12.152.0/24
> 185.12.153.0/24
> 185.12.154.0/24
> 185.12.155.0/24
> 220.181.0.0/16
> 39.128.0.0/10
> ...


Можно подробнее про этот пункт



> 2. Отключите ненужные задания в конфигураторе.

----------


## Славапаршиков

Платформу надо обновить на 8,3.20.1360 у меня вылетать перестало

----------


## STTR

самая быстрая и стабильная платформа пока 32 битная 8.3.18.1334, если не нужны экзотические функции платформ версий выше

----------


## vesnas

не могу установить обновление платформ, какая сейчас рабочая стабильная и патчи?

----------

